
Underground river 'Rio Hamza' discovered 4km beneath the Amazon - ph0rque
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2011/aug/26/underground-river-amazon
======
g_lined
Interesting, though 'moving groundwater' is a much better description than
'river'. <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-14693637>

